# Where in Canada?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Retired buddy and I want to take our wives to the best northern pike fishing in Canada. Looking for a day where our arms are so tired that it's good to have a break. Mandatory release not a problem.
I'm assuming a fly-in is our best chance for a once in a lifetime opportunity.

So.....who's been where?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Never took a trip up north just for Pike, but have heard Manitoba is the Providence if that is what your after.

I would try a search engine, and make some calls.

Agree on the fly-in part though


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anywhere on the English River would be a great idea. I was there last spring and I had a blast catching some nice pike, eyes and smallies


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wollaston Lake


----------



## smallmouth (Jan 28, 2009)

Get a hold of the Master Angler award book we have here in Manitoba and check out the dates,size and quantity of pike caught at a certain lake and then make some phonecalls.We have some huge pike up here and they are readily accessable by driving in or flying in....Good luck


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dunlop's Lodge in Manitoba! This was hands down the best Pike fishing I have experienced in my life. For that week we caught 11 over 41'' with the largest being 49.5, 48 and 46. The camp was very nice, all the walleyes you could ask for. I would seriously consider Dunlops, every day was easily a 150-200 fish day. If you want some extra walleyes for eating, after dinner we would go out and catch 100 walleye a night!

http://dunlopfishing.ca/site/

Some Pictures - http://trophyencounters.com/bens-photos/manitoba-pike/

http://trophyencounters.com/bens-update ... anada.html


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

i got one thing to say: Amisk Lake and the Sturgeon wier river!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Go to Tobin lake Sk. Last summer my dad caught a 10 lb walleye in front of the resort. If you go out to the flats you will have the opportunity to catch big walleye and big pike casting,trolling whatever. They also have big slots for pike and walleye so the big ones are let go. Go on google and type in tobin lake you will find lots of pictures of recently caught monsters.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

any where in northern ontario! :wink:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Dogskin lake lodge...just google it...ive never been there but its in manitoba... my dads been there 4 times and always has big pike pictures when he comes back


----------

